# New years Eve in Europe ........recomendations



## dinger (Jul 30, 2007)

Having spent every new years eve at home in the UK , We are looking for recommendations for an interesting destination on the continent and the main parameters being, no more than 350 miles (or close as) from Calais and a campsite offering mains hook up in case of bad weather.

Dinger


----------



## ceejayt (Nov 25, 2005)

We stayed at a cracking site near Venice last New Years eve. PM me if you want the details. 

Great night in the Square in the evening as well


----------



## dinger (Jul 30, 2007)

*new years eve suggestions*

Thanks Ceejayt....

That is exactly the type of recomendation we are looking for. Its noted , so maybe in touch.

I know the web was a bit iffy last night so are there any more suggestions please.

Cheers

Dinger


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Miles*

Brugge
Rudesheim
Paris


----------



## dinger (Jul 30, 2007)

*new years eve*

Brugge sounds like a plan having been earlier in the year and sampled some of the fine beers................ nice glass of ZOT 8)


----------

